# Actual fishing report?



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

It seems like we all know there good ice out there now. Any of the people that have been out...have you guys caught anything?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Caught a few crappie and a few perch at wingfoot today but it was really slow.that was the first time I have ever been there tried everything but they would only hit a minnow


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Where did you get your minnows at?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ooo meme i got one 6'' dink perch only :Bone on berlin so i wasnt movin much seen alot of lookers tho


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Iced over eyes you fished wingfoot and pleasant hill today nicely done pretty good distance in between those places where was the 4" of ice at pleasant hill off the public ramp? Thank you 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Didn't fish p hill just checked it..yes by the launch where the fishing dock usually is.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Where did you get your minnows at?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I brought them from shreve where I'm from


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool going to try to get out there Sunday or Knox thank you for the reply 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I couldn't buy a bite on either Mogadore or Wingfoot. I had few fish come through, I couldn't get them go!

Wee


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

knox was good to me today.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Steelhauler said:


> I couldn't buy a bite on either Mogadore or Wingfoot. I had few fish come through, I couldn't get them go!
> 
> Wee
> 
> ...


Remember last ice we had Wes. All about the evening into dark bite on the foot.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Justin, 

I thought about hanging out until dark, but after 5 hours without a bite, I was a bit discouraged. 

Wes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know what you mean. I've been in that situation before. What's your fishing plans this weekend. Shoot me a message


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Iced over,why didn't you fish shreve,I've always had good luck there.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

4.5" ice on Wing foot. Fishing sucked all morning/afternoon.


----------



## 57BIGhos (Jul 2, 2009)

Fished walborn/reeder rd all morning caught 1 nice crappie. Only 4 other guys on the ice with us. Ice was 4/5 inches. Nice and clear with 4 inch of snow on top.The one angler caught 8 keeper crappie. Fished wingfoot in the afternoon. No fish. 2 small bites. About 30 shanties on the ice. 4 to5 inches of clear ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nothing for me at the foot but still a great time.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I caught 3 bluegills 8+ inches and several largemouths, but none over 14", on a private pond with 4" of clear ice. I was just east of Lima, about 20 miles.










My brother and I plan to hit Lima Lake, tomorrow...before the big melt down. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Was at the foot today, only had one crappie on all day. He ended up getting off right at the hole. He hit on a minnow around 430 or so but that was the extent of my action. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Went to North Reservoir from 9am-2pm, 2 hours on the left side of the lot, got 3 dink gills... 3 hours on the other side of the lot, caught two 8 inch Bass. I would have rather fished dawn/dusk, but had other things to do today.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Fished Nimi from 2 till 7:30.....lots of crappie and gills but not keeper size. C-5 bay


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Fisher CLR from 10a to 3p. Marked about 6 fish all day and caught one nice bluegill.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Fished buckeye lake out from ffb, 11:00am to 3:00pm.......about 25-40 people. I didn't get any bites or any lookers on the vex. Gonna try a local lake tomorrow.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Iced Over Eyes... have you checked shreve lake? I am outside of Wooster and haven't fished there in years?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

dammnnn,,, these report's suck  i'm not feeling so bad about having to work all day now, but today's another day, gonna try the old road bed off sunnybrook later today for some of those moggie perch, anybody interested in joining me i'll be heading there after noon, hopfully the cloud's move in by then. JON


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I've lost track of how many bluegills, Ive caught at Indian, If you dont get 50 to 100 a day its a bad day! Everyone does it, not just me! If you cant get 20 keepers a trip your a poor iceman. Took a guy Sat, that had one total ice fishing trip in his life, he took home 48 keepers!!!!! Sounds like your fishing to long at one spot, in a poor lake!


----------

